# Sternal wire removal/debridement



## dzanoni (Sep 6, 2008)

I need help find the codes for the following procedure:

Removal of Sternal Wire, debridement of tissue and revision of the sternotomy incision. 

I thought about 11010 but it states associated with open fractures or dislocations.  That isn't the case.  The sternal wire was causing an infection, so that's why it was removed.  A 2-3 inch ellliptical incision was made.  The Subq tissue flaps were recreated, the inflamed area was dissected off the sternum with a Bovie cautery.  The sternal wire was cut and removed and then wound was closed w/vicryl...

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 6, 2008)

dzanoni said:


> I need help find the codes for the following procedure:
> 
> Removal of Sternal Wire, debridement of tissue and revision of the sternotomy incision.
> 
> ...



Check out 21750 see if that fits, also 20670??


----------



## dzanoni (Sep 6, 2008)

I think the 20760 will work.  The actual sternum really wasn't open...Thanks for your help.  It is greatly appreciated


----------



## dzanoni (Sep 6, 2008)

I think the 20670 will work.  The actual sternum really wasn't open...Thanks for your help.  It is greatly appreciated


----------



## MLS2 (Sep 8, 2008)

what about 20680-Removal of implant; deep (eg, buried wire, pin, screw, metal band, nail, rod or plate)

     The physician makes an incision overlying the site of the implant. Deep dissection is carried down to visualize the implant, which is usually below the muscle level and within bone. The physician uses instruments to remove the implant from the bone. The incision is repaired in layers using sutures, staples, and/or Steri-strips. 

it sounds like the wire was taken out of the sternal bone..."dissected off the sternum"   It sounds more than superficial...


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 17, 2008)

*20680*

I concur with MLS2 ... 20680.  From the brief description of the procedure I would categorize this as "deep."

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## cmblocher (Sep 24, 2008)

Can I be curious and ask you what diagnosis codes you were using with this procedure?

Thanks


----------



## dzanoni (Oct 3, 2008)

cmweyand said:


> Can I be curious and ask you what diagnosis codes you were using with this procedure?
> 
> Thanks


I used 998.59 post op infection and 998.32 for partial dehiscence.


----------

